# Kapampa frontosa



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

A few pictures of the fronts.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are beautiful! :drooling:

How many do you have?


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

8.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the big one i the first picture! He looks like the boss! :lol:

Whats your tank size? I heard they needed a big tank!


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

280 gallon.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Brad. Beautiful fronts. If I may suggest something, to avoid future injuries. I'd ditch the rocks and switch them with smooth river rocks. Lava rock is too rugged and Frontosas are really skittish sometimes and they usually dart and hide under, or chase each other ...rugged rocks can be the cause of injuries.

If you're concerned over the pH value you can use aragonite sand as substrate (you don't need a lot of that - I have one bag in my 400gal and it's perfect pH all the time).

Anyway, nice fish :fish:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well at any rate they are pretty!


----------

